

Introducing the Fan – simpler container networking - reddotX
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1471

======
rkwasny
I don't know WTF is wrong with docker guys and everyone implementing this
crazy redirects.

Have you heard about ipv6? every container can have own address or even 10!
there is enough for everyone.

No crazy mappings/iptables redirects needed.

